# Mistel composites



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 8, 2004)

you know the Ju 88/FW 190/Bf 109 composites? well i know a 'lil about them but i've been wondering, firstly how successful were they? and how much explosives was there in the adapted Ju 88? any info would be interesting, thanks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2004)

HA! you havent had any replies yet! damn, just replied


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2004)

well, i can say ive spotted a distinct similarity between the bf-109 and the fw-190 

BF-109 and FW-190 have the same digits in them


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's some interseting Links for ya:

http://www.obrien.mersinet.co.uk/mistel.htm

http://www.eurosurf.com/pmeryon/

http://www.rememberseptember44.com/planede.html#Mistel

http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/LRG/mistral.html

http://www.luftwaffepics.com/lmistel1.htm

And a very interesting one:

http://www.luftwaffepics.com/lmistel1.htm

Hope this helps 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 13, 2004)

cheers, nice sites


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 13, 2004)

Anytime, M8 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 14, 2004)

where'd you always get all these site from?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

Anyone got some Pics/Info on the Me-328/Do-217 Composite?


----------



## I./JG53_lud13 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Cheddar...
here is one nice for You:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_showpage.php?pic_id=6679


----------

